
Clean Code versus Clever Code (2015) - mikece
https://medium.com/@dotnetmike/clean-code-versus-really-clever-code-2848c8932ca8
======
chupa-chups
My first question would be: am I to encounter code like this in your company?

If the answer would be 'yes' i would leave. If the answer would be "we'd be
happy if not, but it could happen" you'd get bonus points for being honest :)

It is not hard to understand what is going on in this "loop", but this as much
a red flag as it gets.

Addendum: this question is on the level of language syntax. There is no
deduction, no problem decomposition, no deeper understanding of complexity
theory etc. involved. It is just a matter of understanding the order of
evaluation of terms in a for loop.

If you fail on this test, it wouldn't tell me much. If you succeed, same.

